# Why has this bike not sold?



## jkent (Apr 19, 2014)

This looks to be a pretty cool bike and if I was local or had someone to ship it for me I would be all over it.
This bike has been relisted like 3 times. For $130 seems like a really good deal. Or am I missing something?
JKent

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Col...070?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item3f3306fabe


----------



## DJ Bill (Apr 19, 2014)

Maybe there are no Girl's bike lovers in Toms River, NJ that need a Colson?

That is a prime example of why I am a bit leery of putting any $$ in a Girls bike. I am surprised they aren't more popular for less flexible older people who might have a problem getting on and off a boy's bike, but the feel of a step thru frame is a bit floppy on some.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 21, 2014)

*That is why you have to offer shipping ...*

BIG PICTURE - you have more potential buyers if you offer shipping - Bike looks solid - though you are probably at top dollar value wise once you add the shipping - but if it is a keeper/rider then that shouldn't matter - How hard is it to drop it off at a place to ship it - Bike shops can pack & even ship it for you - if new buyer is willing to pay - my 2 cents


----------



## tbone (Apr 21, 2014)

i agree about the shipping. there is a bike i was looking at on ebay located in ohio and the price is pretty good and the guy wldnt ship it... there are NO other bids on the bike and less than a day and no watchers.


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 21, 2014)

yep, when I see pick up only, I mumble F U and click on the back button.


----------



## TammyN (Apr 22, 2014)

People who won't ship or facilitate shipping should stick to Craigslist, IMHO.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 24, 2014)

*you too?*



JChapoton said:


> yep, when I see pick up only, I mumble F U and click on the back button.




I do the same poop


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 24, 2014)

JChapoton said:


> yep, when I see pick up only, I mumble F U and click on the back button.




Not me, when I see local pickup only I look to see where it is and try to figure out if I know anybody in that area. These bikes usually go for way less than they are worth.


----------

